# 'Black Jeans' skin lesion



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I just noticed this skin lesion behind the back foot of one of my 'black jeans'. The frog is new to my collection and for the past week has been kept alone in a 5 gallon enclosure with sphagnum, leaf litter, and a couple film cans. Temps and humidity have been in the acceptable range and the substrate is not overly damp. 

I have looked into an ARAV vet in my area and plan on taking him down tomorrow morning. However, after looking into the vet's website, I have my doubts that he/she has seen many dart frogs. So...I would like to know if there is anything in particular I need to ask of this vet or if I need to bring anything along with me besides the frog in question. Thank you for your help.

Here are a few horrible phone pics of the skin lesion:


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Wes

I bet that even if she doesn't see many darts, she'd be able to take a look at it and give you some meds. Maybe she would culture it (although I get an image of a pum-gone-wild bouncing around the walls of the vet's office, lol). 

Check with Bill Schwinn. He should know of some exotic vets down there.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok, so the ARAV vet in my area is closed on Thursdays and with this tropical storm fast approaching, I fear I might not be able to make the 45 minute drive to their offices tomorrow.

The panic and stress is now starting to kick in.

I have read through the threads that discuss foot rot in Terribilis and the possibility of a mycobacterial infection as the cause. As such I have removed this frogs enclosure to a different room than the rest of my collection and will be more than careful to avoid any cross contamination. Would it also be advised to begin giving this frog a Baytril treatment or will that not have any effect on a mycobacterial infection, if in fact one is present? I just fear that doing nothing until tomorrow may be too late.

There are also many threads that deal with nose rub and suggest a daily application of NeoSporin or Silver Sulfadiazine. Is this type of treatment applicable to my situation or no? If so, where can I find some Silver Sulfadiazine?

Thanks for any and all help, I could really use it as I absolutely hate feeling completely helpless.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think you can get Silver Sulfadiazine without a vet. Trying to figure out where. Bill has told me of several things that can be picked up at feed stores, or something. Silver Sulfadiazine, I believe, is antibacterial and antifungal. I used it on one of Bill's frogs that had a sore from shippping and it has healed very well. I happened to have it on hand.

As for Neosporin, I think it's the old recipe that is most recommended. Make sure no pain relievers. I think this is it Neosporin Original First-Aid Antibiotic Ointment - First Aid - Dollar General


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok....so I did a bunch of calling around and found an avian and exotic vet that has seen frogs in the past, is located 10 minutes away, and can fit me in tomorrow morning at 11a.m. However, this vet is not a member of the ARAV. Should that be a concern for me?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If they are not regularly seeing frogs, I'd make sure they didn't open that container 

I would think they could still take a look at it and prescribe some med. Maybe something that would cover fungal and bacterial infection.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Have you checked if there is a hair wrapped around the leg? It can be very dangerous if it's left there for too long.

D


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

frogface said:


> If they are not regularly seeing frogs, I'd make sure they didn't open that container


Kris....you got me worried, haha. Think it will offend them if I take in a little plastic frog and ask for a warm-up run? 



Dendroguy said:


> Have you checked if there is a hair wrapped around the leg?
> D


Nothing like that, just the lesion and slight swelling.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

randommind said:


> kris....you got me worried, haha. Think it will offend them if i take in a little plastic frog and ask for a warm-up run?


lmao! :d

Argh ok why can't I LMAO in capital letters?

edit: oh great, everywhere except where i want it


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Well I just got back from the vet. Unfortunately, I don't know much more than when I left...couldn't afford to have cultures and samples tested, in fact my student loan budget could barely afford the best and guess and meds that I left with.

So here is the plan:

1- Apply the silver sulfadiazine cream to the lesion once a day for 3 days

if no improvement then

2- soak frog in a .01% fluconazole bath


My concern now is that if it is in fact some type of mycobacterial infection, that this treatment plan will not do any good.....


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

randommind said:


> Well I just got back from the vet. Unfortunately, I don't know much more than when I left...couldn't afford to have cultures and samples tested, in fact my student loan budget could barely afford the best and guess and meds that I left with.
> 
> So here is the plan:
> 
> ...




Pm was sent, Bill


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

Wes were you able to get the silver s.? 

If not I can send some to you ASAP, I had a bronze with a similar skin lesion and the silver really did miracles on it and healed it up nicely without much else. I didn't even take her out of the tank. I didn't want to stress her out more than required and just applied the silver with a q tip.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> Pm was sent, Bill


Thanks Bill, you will be hearing from me soon.



TropicalDartFrogs said:


> Wes were you able to get the silver s.?
> 
> If not I can send some to you ASAP


Good looking out, but I did leave the vet with a tube of SSD. Glad to hear it worked out for you...gives me some hope this guy of mine will pull through.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Good luck with the recovery, I am glad you got to a vet.


----------

